# Fracino Contempo - Cold Group



## neilmaxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi

I have a Fracino Contempo 2 Group which I've just installed. Whilst steam and hot water are up to temp the coffee shot itself is only warm. Steps I've taken so far:

Drained the system and filled again - this particular machine has a half tank manual fill and then switch on for the pump to complete.

Bled for air-locks - leave groups running for 2 mins

Bled from the top elbow joints.

Temp did increase to around 60 but certainly not to the correct level. And only after flushing around 1/2 litre through each group.

Any further ideas? be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is the machine new, refurbed or second hand?

Sounds like the thermostat could need replacing?


----------



## neilmaxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Is the machine new, refurbed or second hand?
> 
> Sounds like the thermostat could need replacing?


Thanks Glen - it's new. Things always go wrong out of hours! I'll contact the dealer after the weekend, just wondered if there was a fix someone could suggest.

Neil


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's new then likely to be something entirely different. As annoying as it is I too would wait until they reopen for assistance


----------

